# Anyone going to the Grand Rapids Expo this weekend?



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Out of curiosity was just wondering if any of you are going? I will be there all weekend so if you go stop in and say Hi! It would be cool to meet some of you!

I will be bouncing back and forth between Wabos Trails End Lodge Bear Hunts and Team Backwoods whom I film hunts for!


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll be there for the gun auction and are you a DU member in Howell dsconnell?? I am the area chairman there and looking for a good man to help out? interested ? let me know,thanks Mark


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I may be there Sat afternoon.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I have signed up for so many memberships i cant keep them straight but absolutly if there is anything that i can do to help then I would be happy!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

See you guys tomorrow.. I am in booth 321 if you get a chance to stop by!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Saturday morning or afternoon. . .I'll be the guy chasing around the 3 year old that doesn't want to get off the 4-wheelers.:lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What Expo and where? I might want to head down!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Frantz said:


> What Expo and where? I might want to head down!


Huntin' Time Expo West


The Delta Plex is located off US 131, one mile north of downtown Grand Rapids. 

Huntin' Time Expo West show dates and times
January 25, 26, 27 2008 
Delta Plex Center 
Grand Rapids, Michigan January 25 3 PM - 9 PM 
January 26 9 AM - 7 PM 
January 27 10 AM - 4 PM 

http://www.huntingshows.net/


----------

